# Multi disc bluray players?



## moosejr

While planing to do a movie marathon i got to wondering about multi disc bluray players.

What are some good ones? 

I would like to keep it in the $200 to $300 range.


----------



## jon96789

well, good ones and $300 are tough conditions. Either way, Sony is the only one who makes multi-disc Blu-Ray players, or used to. Not sure if they are still availoable...


----------



## moosejr

That was the thing i wasnt even sure if there was such a player. I will look and see if sony still makes them.


----------



## tonyvdb

Sony was the only one who made them and are now discontinued. You may be able to fine the Sony-BDP-CX960 used or B-stock. They were selling for around $400 and many people had issues with them failing within a couple years most likely due to all the moving parts.


----------



## moosejr

tonyvdb said:


> Sony was the only one who made them and are now discontinued. You may be able to fine the Sony-BDP-CX960 used or B-stock. They were selling for around $400 and many people had issues with them failing within a couple years most likely due to all the moving parts.


I was afraid of that .i know that the progressive scan DVD player i have thats a 5 disc has had issues once and awhile.


----------



## rab-byte

It's a pity I really liked my 5-disc DVD. It's still used but now it's just a really really nice CD player (SACD/DVD-A). 

It would be nice to see the same model with blu-ray. Unfortunately, it seems your options for multi-disc playback are limited to the aforementioned Sony, Kaleidescape (far from cheap!), or ripping you're legally purchased Blu-ray discs to pc/Mac and streaming that content to your connected devices (requires bd-rom on a computer, software that may or may not be kosher in you're jurisdiction, a network with good connection speeds, and a networked device like a smart tv or blu-ray player)


----------



## bmoney003

Would love a 500 disc. Ala sony dvd player


----------



## billwallace6

My Sony CD/DVD player (DVD-CX985V), a 400 disc player, just began (the last two months) not playing - plays only about 20 percent of the DVD's. I'll be looking for another(affordable) player, soon.


----------



## Khahhsounds

If you happen to find one that's being sold,new please pass along the info.

I tried to find one, because just like Rab-byte, I loved my 5 disk DVD changer (still have it/still works). When searching for a Blu-ray version of the sony that I had, I found out that most people with 5 disk changers used them for a single disk, and most 5 disk changers were not "programmable". This means that except for the few manufactures like sony that figured out how to make a 5 disk dvd changer programmable all others were just a single disk player with 4 additional parking spots. When the consumer used one of these 5 disk changers to continuously play a series of disks, they found out that the player couldn't so, why bother with a changer? Changer sales dropped so most manufactures didn't move on to blu-ray because 5 disk dvd changers did'nt sell.

There were other factors of course, but Sony figured out how to create a changer that was able to detect where on a dvd the title movie was and start playing from there, instead of the menu screen like most players. Don't know the details as to why only sony ("Sony the one and only"-old commercial) seemed to engineer this solution, but it was the only one that I had found. You did have problems with certain disks: disney and a few others stopped at the title or menu, but for the most part worked fine. I could tell the player to play movie-1 then play movie-4 then play movie-2, repeat movie-2 before going on to movie-3 etc. Hmm, the feature wasn't automated so may have added to why they are hard to find if at all. I still miss using that changer, now that's its retired.

Anyone know of someone with superb modd'n skills that can take a old dvd changer and turn it into a bluray? Just joking. I know that replacing old s-video jacks with HDMI is just too difficult

thanks.


----------

